# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 2013] Retour  la ligne ou retour chariot

## James Daniel

Bonjour,

J'ai un tat qui utilise un seul groupe mais beaucoup de *champs total cumul* avec des formules comme condition, le tout dispos sur un tableau de 10 colonnes et une trentaine de lignes.
Lorsque j'exporte l'tat en donnes uniquement, *je n'arrive pas  avoir des retour  la ligne ou RC,* et les donnes se tassent *sur une seule ligne*, et les colonnes se multiplient (dans excel).
Remarque : ces lignes sont disposes sur le *pied de page du rapport*, juste avant le pied de page final. 

Comment y remdier ?

Merci.

----------


## James Daniel

Bonjour,
Mon souci semble tre rsolu en cochant des options dans *Options de format Excel*, lors de l'export Donnes excel,
Notamment l'option *"Maintenir la position relative des objets"*

Voici le lien

Cependant, je voudrais savoir comment garder ces options l pour l'tat en question ? Pour que en dehors de Crystal Reports Designer, l'export puisse utiliser les options pralablement coches.

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour, 

Je pense qu'il s'agit d'un problme de "Design" du tableau. Tu connais mon adresse Email, tu peux m'envoyer ton rapport avec les donnes sauvegardes ?

----------

